# censorship test



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2012)

*****


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2012)

****


----------



## EIngerson (Jun 1, 2012)

POOP!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2012)

whore


----------



## Patriot (Jun 1, 2012)

slut


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2012)

ass

edit - I thought that used to be censored - maybe they're relaxing a bit...?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

****


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 1, 2012)

That is so strange, because it censored me the other night when I typed t w a t .
Like this -> ****


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

dick


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

vagina


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 1, 2012)

Schwetty, you have a one track mind. LMAO


----------



## snowbear (Jun 1, 2012)

_*^%$*#&*#@ fauxtographers!*_

Looks fine to me.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 1, 2012)

snowbear said:


> _*^%$*#&*#@ fauxtographers!*_
> 
> Looks fine to me.


:lmao:


----------



## Overread (Jun 1, 2012)

This reminds me - I really should have "Weddings" added to the list

As for the word selection - chances are we've just not looked at it in ages and some might have deactivated through updates or something


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 1, 2012)

Overread said:


> This reminds me - I really should have "Weddings" added to the list


Please do. I get into an argument every time one of THOSE start.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2012)

Overread said:


> This reminds me - I really should have "Weddings" added to the list
> 
> As for the word selection - chances are we've just not looked at it in ages and some might have deactivated through updates or something


I've always wondered ... can mods see what is behind the ****, or is it just *'s for you too?


----------



## Overread (Jun 1, 2012)

its just ** for us too 
Even if I click "edit post" all I see are ** - I guess the auto censor simply kicks in between a post being made and appearing or something - but yeah I can't see what the word originally was


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 1, 2012)

Canon


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 1, 2012)

Interesting. On another forum the moderators could see the original text. That's why I always write my bad words in asterisks so there is no proof of any particular word usage to imply something, but let th reader fill it in with what they want it to be, and avoid infractions.  worked like a charm.

You can't report me for calling you a ****, because I didn't  call you a ****, I actually didn't call you anything. If you think you're a ****, that's your problem, not mine.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 1, 2012)

craptastic, now look what you ****heads have done!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

whore slut


----------



## manaheim (Jun 1, 2012)

sperm burping gutter slut.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

mmmh...  I cant find any more bad ones.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 1, 2012)

Ooo... I got away with ALL of that one.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 1, 2012)

Douche-Canoe.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

****ing A


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

Yuck Fou Tyler!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 1, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Douche-Canoe.



  That's a good one.


----------



## Carny (Jun 2, 2012)

rat **** bat **** dirty old ****,
69 assholes tied in a knot,
hooray!
lizard ****
****!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 2, 2012)

I like to eat *****! Cum dumpster gutter slut anal whore


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 2, 2012)

children, children, children.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 2, 2012)

**** **** ******** **** *****


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 2, 2012)

Carny said:
			
		

> rat **** bat **** dirty old ****,
> 69 assholes tied in a knot,
> hooray!
> lizard ****
> ****!



WTF? "Asshole" is ok but "s h I t" is not. Anyone find that odd other than me?


----------



## nmoody (Jun 2, 2012)

Lol sensor lists only offer very basic filtering. If a user want to get past a list, it won't be hard.

Thanks mods for having this but don't I wouldnt put much effort in updating it


----------



## terri (Jun 2, 2012)

nmoody said:


> Lol sensor lists only offer very basic filtering. If a user want to get past a list, it won't be hard.
> 
> Thanks mods for having this but don't I wouldnt put much effort in updating it


We won't.    But thanks for playing!    :razz:

The aim is to keep TPF family-friendly, of course - so it's always appreciated that you guys generally keep the profanity in line.        Thankee!


----------

